# Intraoperative Doppler



## poonamsawant (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to cardiology thus want to know whether 'Intraoperative doppler assesment of graft function' can be coded separately??  If yes, what can be the possible codes.

Thanks
Poonam


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 14, 2009)

First, you say "intraoperative.....for graft function" so I'm assuming that the operative case is a CABG.  This is not my specialty but I don't believe it is separately billable.  I kept coming up with CPT code 76699 (unlisted) and the unlisted codes are not in the NCCI edits BUT per CPT guidelines (under ultrasound and echocardiography) "Use of ultrasound, without thorough evaluation or organ(s) or anatomical region, image documentation, and final, written report is not separately reportable."  

Any cardiothoracic coders out there to confirm?

Julie, CPC


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 16, 2009)

*Intraoperative*

Hi,

Thanks a lot


----------

